# Nutrition, Diet, and Elite Fitness: Notes, Goals, and Resources....



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2020)

So at new gym, going on day 4 - still the new guy- We did hand stand hold and hand stand walks practice afterwards (no walking for me) but there is this really stocky guy who just leans over and walks on his hands all the way across the gym floor, guess he used to be a power lifter, but wanted to get lean, I was impressed!  I guess all that upper body strength defin comes in handy!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2020)

some elite fitness injuries I have received lately. maybe @csb or @engineergurlwill add some of theirs


----------



## Supe (Oct 15, 2020)

My massage lady isn't coming back to work until January 4th.  I think I'm going to die.  Probably won't curl up and die, though.  My back hurts too much to curl.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2020)

We have been _theragunning _the shit out of each other!


----------



## csb (Oct 15, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> So at new gym, going on day 4 - still the new guy- We did hand stand hold and hand stand walks practice afterwards (no walking for me) but there is this really stocky guy who just leans over and walks on his hands all the way across the gym floor, guess he used to be a power lifter, but wanted to get lean, I was impressed!  I guess all that upper body strength defin comes in handy!


Are you sure he isn't a former wrestler? My husband has full dad bod, but can still handstand walk across the house. I feel like it's as much about balance as it is strength. 

I pick at my hands when in meetings to disgust those around me, so I (knock wood) won't tear. I also focus on the palm grip (heh) to avoid it as well. Our coach swears by it. 

But here's my "I fought the box and the box won" photo from back in February.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2020)

Although I admit I am happy I can on average kick up to the wall in 1-2 tries,I dont konw if I ever really need to be able to handstand walk, but would be cool thing to be able to do next time I am at the beach 

The upgrade in coaching has been very noticeable at the new place - they have two ladies who are also on XF Seminar Staff.

I have always felt (in my short time) like XF was pretty good to both the men and women, but the other day we were doing Max weight Overhead Squats, and there is something cool about seeing a woman teach a room full of 12 dudes and commanding a serious level of respect coaching a fairly techincal movement. (maybe just me saying this seems wonky) but I didnt really think about it until afterward.  And for the 2nd week I felt like I gained in techinigue..

There was also a row for calories event and I didnt finish in the top 5 so I am pretty bummed about that


----------



## csb (Oct 15, 2020)

I went ahead and went to another box while on the road this week (hopes COVID didn't notice). It was GIGANTIC- I felt like part of the warm up should have been just grabbing all of our gear. It was good to go and try a WOD at another gym and feel vaguely confident and not embarrass my home gym. 

They had the actual Rogue bikes and we have the Xebex one and they feel so different. I had a moment where I started biking to see if everything was set and then I stopped and I didn't realize it autopauses so I jump in for calories and realize I haven't unpaused. Bah.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2020)

i had something similar happen on the rower, the buttons were all in different places!  - also apprently the new people claim that if you set the damper to 10 you get more calories, I couldnt tell a difference?

I had only dropped in at one other gym in town that is closer, but it just had like babies crying and toddlers running around, it was extremely annoying- I really thought they 86'd that with covid ( my old gym was very strict - no kids, which may have explained why also you had to put all the boxes up a certain way, and all the wall balls have to be lined up based on color, etc )- but the coach for that gym just sat at  a desk and sort of barked orders, if there hadnt been someone there i knew I probably would have pulled one of my wifes moves and left mid workout..


----------



## csb (Oct 16, 2020)

We definitely have to line our boxes up with the ROGUE going the right way. It soothes my engineer heart.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2020)

The old gym had these custom made boxes - you could stack them pretty tall but if someone was using them or stacked them up without all the “holes” lined up the dude was so OCD he would have to stop whatever was going on  and fix it....

best pic I could find if you can see the ones in the background I would always try and leave one turned the wrong way- people should learn to accept change


----------



## csb (Oct 16, 2020)

Speaking of which, I just ordered my own short person box from REP Fitness. I'm tired of stacking plates and need to just work on getting that 20" jump down all the time. I ordered their "in-between" which is 16-18-20. Four plates stacked on each other is 15, so I think I should be set. It's just gonna be me in my snowpants in the backyard jumping all winter.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2020)

Do you have to assemble it? I think thats the size I made, was only $40 bucks in wood but it was more of a PIA than I thought it would be..  Probably $300 in labor.

There was a class last week and something was wrong with the sign up website so too many people came, the wife had to use a 20IN - first time she used one in a workout, it took her  a while but she got it done (same day I busted my shin) I told her you cant go back down now!


----------



## csb (Oct 16, 2020)

Yeah, I have to assemble it. Shipped it's $68, which is worth it for my husband to not have to cut anything for me. Assembly should take 20 minutes. There was an option to pick up for free in Denver, but they are only open by appointment for that M-F 10-4. The $16 of shipping was fine.


----------



## akwooly (Oct 16, 2020)

you guys are wild.


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 16, 2020)

"Elite" fitness...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2020)

I am the proud owner of a new PR in the Overhad Squat category...

......drum roll please.......

105 lbs!

Sort of LOL, ,but also first time we've ever really done that as a weightlifting movement (old gym didnt ever like to do them) but figure its a good place to start...


----------



## csb (Oct 16, 2020)

That OHS squat is a terrible movement. I did it earlier this week at 65-lb and spent the whole time thinking, "Oh, this seems bad."


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2020)

Thats what Sheela's was today too!

_Chica_ next to me did 150!  - But I am sure Tony Hornton can do 3X that?

Its an awkward as hell movement thats for sure...


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 16, 2020)

I think you tagged me just to try to lure me back, lol


----------



## csb (Oct 16, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> "Elite" fitness...


Hey, you have your own thread. Shoo. Shoo!


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 16, 2020)

csb said:


> Hey, you have your own thread. Shoo. Shoo!


Whatever! I need to monopolize this thread for about 3 pages, then we'll call it even.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

If the workout calls for 53 lb KB and all that is left when you go to grab one is a 55Lb’er then that makes it an RX+ workout right??


----------



## akwooly (Oct 18, 2020)

One time the WOD called for 2 pood KB swings and the only KB left was the 3 pood. My hammies and grip were on fire after that WOD.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 18, 2020)

I had to look up how much a pood is but holy shit!


----------



## csb (Oct 19, 2020)

It finally happened- I've ordered Nanos.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2020)

Since I have a size 13, I can usually get good deals on them on clearance, but they are usually ugly as F colors


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2020)

engineergurl said:


> I think you tagged me just to try to lure me back, lol


it worked!


----------



## csb (Oct 19, 2020)

Reebok is running a sale for the Nano 9s- they were only $65. I think I accidentally bought the same color as my coach. 

We're doing a ton of stretch and strength kind of stuff over the next 11 weeks and it feels ridiculous, but also feels really good to slow down a lot of those movements and feel where the weaknesses are and how to improve them. My left glute is worthless, so I plan on really focusing in on not letting it give up on those eccentric movements. Slow overhead press always gets me- it's like my arms are worthless on their own without a little push from my legs. 

Our gym moved and so she was giving away random gear. I picked up 2-45, 2-25, and 2-10 plates. I farmer carried the 45s across the house in the hopes that I can get my grip strength really advanced.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2020)

I bought the nike lifting shoes that have the little insert in them, but they feel awkward as Fuck. I thought you were supposed to keep weight in your heels, but this feels like its lifting them forward a bit - maybe they just take some getting used to..

now you just need a bar and you will have a great home gym start!


----------



## csb (Oct 19, 2020)

Yeah, as I was loading them up she said, "But still come to the gym!" 

It'll be nice to have stuff at home for the next time we're all quarantined. I stayed at home while waiting for my husband to clear his tests and I was sad I missed deadlift day.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2020)

lol

I think I would have to find a bar just to have the full set up, even if you miss a day for traveling or other stuff.

I cant do anymore home quarantine workouts though, if they go in that direction again I am just going to get fat again.


----------



## csb (Oct 19, 2020)

We were talking last week about home workouts. We were doing single leg DB deadlifts and I said, "I feel like we did a million of these during shutdown." I was very glad to not have seen them in awhile. 

I would full on just become the crazy person carrying a pack of weight around the neighborhood. I never want to do mountain climbers ever again.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 19, 2020)

ok, catch me up. What's the difference between this thread and the other one? 

You're trying to get the XF talk out of the other thread?


----------



## csb (Oct 19, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> ok, catch me up. What's the difference between this thread and the other one?
> 
> You're trying to get the XF talk out of the other thread?


It triggers Chattaneer. I think you can still talk about weights in the other thread? I dunno what else is okay.


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 19, 2020)

This one is for people that think being the crossfit games champion makes you the "fittest person in the world."

The other one is for everyone else.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2020)

I concur it’s not really a “sport”- but I find it hard to devalue it’s results.

But I’ll try and stay out of the boomers  orange theory thread....


----------



## csb (Oct 20, 2020)

So this morning was 50 manmakers. Because we use Chris Spealler for our programming that means a manmaker is the following:

Renegade row (rowing in the plank position, each arm once)

Push up

Jump up

Clean

Thruster (or squat then push press)

That's ONE. Right around 25 or so I started alternating bodyweight with my dumbbells reps. Good gosh.


----------



## csb (Oct 20, 2020)

And I don't really follow the CrossFit games. I just know some names and watch along, knowing that tomorrow I'll try the same movements at the gym. I also follow professional cycling for approximately the same reason- I'll never be pro, but I know what it's like to ride my bike a long distance for many days in a row. 

But, if @knight1fox3 ever comes back, he'll need to sit in his P90X penalty box by himself.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2020)

I enjoy participating in the open but I dont watch the actual games.

Last year (or this year) I did one of the workouts RX, which was cool (for a middle age guy) the 120 wall ball one..cant recall the Number..


----------



## csb (Oct 20, 2020)

Sure you can't recall the number...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2020)

20. something...  it was the one wear it was 80 cals on the rower, 120  20# wall balls and then muscle ups, I scored 0 on the muscle ups but it still counted as RX


----------



## akwooly (Oct 20, 2020)

csb said:


> So this morning was 50 manmakers. Because we use Chris Spealler for our programming that means a manmaker is the following:
> 
> Renegade row (rowing in the plank position, each arm once)
> 
> ...


one of the community fitness gyms here follows Spealler programming too and this is what they are doing today. when you posted your WOD this looks familiar... I saw this on their IG account.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2020)

and yes Manmakers are pretty F'n misreable!!!! I thnik the last time we did them i started with 35's and put those back real quicklike...


----------



## csb (Oct 20, 2020)

akwooly said:


> one of the community fitness gyms here follows Spealler programming too and this is what they are doing today. when you posted your WOD this looks familiar... I saw this on their IG account.


Spealler's pretty good about posting the workout on IG everyday. It doesn't include the warm-up or post-work, but it's got the main show. I think it's pretty decent of him to do that.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 20, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I enjoy participating in the open but I dont watch the actual games.
> 
> Last year (or this year) I did one of the workouts RX, which was cool (for a middle age guy) the 120 wall ball one..cant recall the Number..






csb said:


> Sure you can't recall the number...






Road Guy said:


> 20. something...  it was the one wear it was 80 cals on the rower, 120  20# wall balls and then muscle ups, I scored 0 on the muscle ups but it still counted as RX


Pretty sure it's this one. How'd you do?

https://games.crossfit.com/workouts/open/2020/5


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2020)

yes and the key phrase was: *For time, partitioned any way!*

my score was 200, since i did 0 muscle ups


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 20, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> yes and the key phrase was: *For time, partitioned any way!*
> 
> my score was 200, since i did 0 muscle ups


Good job. I'm pretty sure I'd be incapable of scoring 200 in 20 minutes.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2020)

the guy that went before me had a good strategy, 20 wall balls, 10 calories on the rower for 8 rounds and then just nurse out the rest of the wall balls - later i watched someone try and do all the wall balls first and they did not look like there were having a good time..

I guess the open is going to be moved to later in the year? spring?


----------



## csb (Oct 21, 2020)

This morning was 2-2-2-2-2 push press. My push jerk in July was 85-lb and my push press was 85 (for five rounds of three), but today I hit 90-lb! I think that I have more in me, but that felt pretty decent. I was starting to drift into push jerk range, so it was best to stop. 

We followed that with a 20-minute EMOM-First minute 20/17 cal row, second minute 6-10 HSPU. I went with a 12-cal row and 6 seated DB strict press. The 12-cal row was because that's all I could get to in a minute. DB press is because I don't have pike push ups- they feel like I'm gonna drop me on my face.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2020)

I thought you did snatches this am? (instagram stalking)


----------



## csb (Oct 21, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I thought you did snatches this am? (instagram stalking)


 I got to be the poster child for the posting of today's workout. Snatches were Monday. We did an AMRAP with 9 snatches, 6 single leg crossbody T2B (I looked like a hideous Dallas Cowboys Cheerleader who was clutching to life on the edge of a cliff and decided that my final thing to do before I died was the kick line) and then 30 DU/90 SU.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2020)

did you get your dubs yet?


----------



## csb (Oct 21, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> did you get your dubs yet?


No. Do you pike forward? It all still seems like witchcraft to me.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2020)

the only real advice that helped me was to 1) jump like a pogo stick and 2) that your feet move slow but your hands move fast - especially for someone like me who cant dance that part was hard to overcome!

I just did 50 a day for a month and then they showed up suddenly around day 25/26 - they also sometimes decide to go away mid workout...

I used a regular weighted rope until I could string togehter around 7-10 before switching over to the lighter style rope - the wife has committed to starting this on November 1 (the 50 a day thing)
 

they are stil frustrating as hell..


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 21, 2020)

csb said:


> We did an AMRAP


Hey, I did an AMRAP workout today! I set the time to 30 min, and did the following circuit with 1 min. rest in between circuits: 30 sec elbow plank, 10 sets of right hip dips, 10 sets of left hip dips, 10 spiderman jumps/each side, 10 hands to forearms planks, and forearm plank to max (I typically ramped up from 1:15 to 2 min).

But it was at home? It was a pretty good workout, but whatever I did yesterday tired me out more.


----------



## csb (Oct 21, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Hey, I did an AMRAP workout today! I set the time to 30 min, and did the following circuit with 1 min. rest in between circuits: 30 sec elbow plank, 10 sets of right hip dips, 10 sets of left hip dips, 10 spiderman jumps/each side, 10 hands to forearms planks, and forearm plank to max (I typically ramped up from 1:15 to 2 min).
> 
> But it was at home? It was a pretty good workout, but whatever I did yesterday tired me out more.


Your planking has always impressed me. I need to try doing that more.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 21, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> the only real advice that helped me was to 1) jump like a pogo stick and 2) that your feet move slow but your hands move fast - especially for someone like me who cant dance that part was hard to overcome!
> 
> I just did 50 a day for a month and then they showed up suddenly around day 25/26 - they also sometimes decide to go away mid workout...
> 
> ...




I basically taught myself DUs.  Just kept trying until I was able to do them. But the big "ah ha" moment for me was when I realized that I had to adjust my timing.

With single unders the rope would pass under my feet when I was at the peak of my jump. When I would try to do DUs (before I learned how) the rope still pass under my feet at the peak of my jump and then I wouldn't be able to get it around again before I landed.
I realized that the rope should pass under my feet earlier, while I'm still on the way up, then I could get it around again and pass under while on the way down.

Obviously that's a lot to think about, and I don't have to anymore because the timing feels natural. But when I was first starting out I would concentrate on that and it allowed me to start to string together 2 and 3 DUs.

But again, I'm self-taught, so there may be way better approaches than that.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 21, 2020)

csb said:


> Your planking has always impressed me. I need to try doing that more.


I suck at planks... heavy + weak abs = plank fails


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2020)

I think what you are describing is similar to what I think of with the pogo stick - you defin have to jump higher than a regular jump - when I was working on them I would video my attempts on slow motion, and you could defin see when you didnt jump high enough the rope would always hit the back of the shoe..

Id also like to know who came up with this dumb movement?


----------



## csb (Oct 21, 2020)

There are definitely parts in a timed workout where I go ahead and switch to lateral hops because I can't jump rope. 

I have a lot happening when I jump- I don't need additional obstacles!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 21, 2020)

I don't actually do that much planking work -- and a full plank workout is pretty abnormal but it's part of the 6-week challenge I'm doing right now, that I started a week late but whatever! My husband is INSANE with planks. He has one of those plank roller things (it looks like this: 
) and has worked up to spending like 9.5 minutes on it every morning on weekdays. I think the every day part is super key! I never use it and can maybe only do 1 min on it, if I'm lucky? It's super tricky!

 I'm not biking as much as I used to (because I'm not really commuting to the office ever), and I think that helped my core get worked a lot! However, I think I've found the workouts I like the best, which are basically thirty minute weight training workouts with built-in cardio (often mountain climbers, burpees, high knees, etc.). I think I'm probably getting a lot of core work done in these workouts, even if it's not specifically called such.

Also, abs are made in the kitchen! I have typically always had more defined abs than my husband (though not necessarily stronger), but I think I also have better control when it comes to portions of food (especially snacks). Then again, my husband also goes on a run (3-5 miles) or a long bike ride (20+ miles with typically at least 2k of elevation gain) every single day... He's basically an energizer bunny. I don't do nearly that much!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 21, 2020)

^- we have one of those, I need to remember to use it days I dont go to gym.

&amp; you are dead on about the kitchen part, my personal dietician (also my cohabitator) also set me up for failure by wanting Margs and Queso the other day


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 22, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> ^- we have one of those, I need to remember to use it days I dont go to gym.
> 
> &amp; you are dead on about the kitchen part, my personal dietician (also my cohabitator) also set me up for failure by wanting Margs and Queso the other day


Haha! Next time, I'd stick with the marg's and skip the queso. But, I dunno, we just try to stick to a loose 80/20 scheme in the kitchen. We cook/prepare 95% of our meals (we typically get takeout on time a week) and stick to lots of plant-based diets (lots of beans, legumes) and use dinner leftovers for lunch the next day. This week, for instance, our dinners (the only meal I really plan, as breakfast for me is always a protein shake and Mr. Leggo either has the same or a bowl of granola -- Purely Elizabeth ONLY because it's the best tasting and decent in protein, low in sugar, and lunch is usually leftovers as mentioned before) were/are the following:


Leftovers of a crazy good Baked Alfredo Pasta w/ Broccoli Rabe &amp; Lemon

Portobello Boats w/ Rosemary-Lentil Crumble &amp; Balsamic-Apple Glaze + Crispy Brussels Sprouts in Garlic Oil &lt;-- vegan

Tuscan Farro Soup (a white bean and farro soup) + bread &lt;-- vegan

Lentils w/ Chorizo, Greens &amp; Yellow Rice

Buttermilk-Marinated Roasted Chicken + mashed potatoes + broccoli (I'm using Samin Nosrat's recipe, which has super good reviews) &lt;-- this is what we're having tonight!

Roasted Carrots w/ Farro, Chickpeas &amp; Herbed Tahini Sauce &lt;-- vegan

Chicken Enchiladas using the leftover roasted chicken + rice &amp; beans

Mediterranean Smashed Chickpea Salad w/ Tzatziki Aioli on Crispy Potato Rounds + Green Goddess Gazpacho &lt;-- vegan (haven't made this yet--it's a few new recipes!)

Butternut Squash Chipotle Chili (bonus meal!) &lt;-- vegan, this is my favorite chili recipe by far

This is pretty much of prototypical of how I meal plan. I look for a couple of meals that use meat, and bonus if it's a roast chicken that I can use for two distinct meals and also make broth out of! Then I try to balance out with veggie or vegan meals for the rest. It's probably mostly me, but I really like cook dinner every night. The pandemic (read: working from home) has definitely increased my ability to and willingness to try many new recipes and do things that are more complex. We also don't usually eat dinner until 8 or 8:30 pm most nights anyway, which might not be the best for our digestive systems, but allows us to do more time-consuming things.

I totally understand this is not feasible for lots people out there for lots of different reasons, but it works for us!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2020)

I am down with most of those meals -  we were doing really good before the Rona - we were both  more concsious about the eating, we were strong with Chicken / Pork with  Cauliflower Mashed potatoes (so much so that our kids were verry annoyed and they learned to make their own mashed potatoes) -

Even though I am from the South, my mom was born in NY so squash and such was never  a part of our meal plan and its been hard for me to adapt to that as an adult - but we did a ton of weird stuff with zucchni this summer (no not "that weird)

Do you get good core just from the mountain climbers, burpees, body weight stuff?  We had 3 sets of 40 burpees in the workout this am and i was trying to feel where it was working the abs.. but I was pretty much done by that 3rd set and was just trying to keep from falling out..


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 22, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I am down with most of those meals -  we were doing really good before the Rona - we were both  more concsious about the eating, we were strong with Chicken / Pork with  Cauliflower Mashed potatoes (so much so that our kids were verry annoyed and they learned to make their own mashed potatoes) -
> 
> Even though I am from the South, my mom was born in NY so squash and such was never  a part of our meal plan and its been hard for me to adapt to that as an adult - but we did a ton of weird stuff with zucchni this summer (no not "that weird)
> 
> Do you get good core just from the mountain climbers, burpees, body weight stuff?  We had 3 sets of 40 burpees in the workout this am and i was trying to feel where it was working the abs.. but I was pretty much done by that 3rd set and was just trying to keep from falling out..


I never ate squash growing up, either. Like, never, and I grew up in the Bay Area here in California. I don't know, maybe it just wasn't my mom's thing? But when I went to college in New England, I got introduced to a LOT of produce I had never eaten, like many squashes, kale, many more types of apples than I had ever known existed, etc. I think that was mainly due to a co-op that stocked a very wide variety of veggies. That helped form my diet a lot, especially when I moved off campus and was cooking for myself. But I'm also big cookbook person! I just got a new vegan cookbook (Oh She Glows for Dinner, if you're curious) and I'm SUPER impressed with it so far. I need to cook from it a bit more before I'd solidly recommend it, but it seems supremely useful in terms of having lots of appealing recipes and, more importantly for me, how to combine recipes to make a full meal. I love to thumb through cookbooks for recipe inspiration and have a go-to collection of 5 or 6 of them on my counter (which is saying something since I don't have a ton of counter space).

Anyway, I think the core exercises help out for the core strength a lot. If you're trying to get core definition, I have the most luck getting my obliques defined (I've never really been a six-pack person) and I'm not sure how I get those defined... Lots of side planks and hip dips? Burpees definitely work the core out a LOT! I mean, I think just the action of jumping your feet back into plank and then back in works the core, even if you're not doing a true burpee, including the pushup part. I'll do full burpees and modified burpees (no pushup) in my workouts a lot. They are always the best at getting my heart rate up super quickly, all that jumping around!


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 22, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> it worked!


to a degree...  at least I'm making an attempt... lol


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 22, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Purely Elizabeth ONLY because it's the best tasting and decent in protein, low in sugar


QFT-  I pair it usually with an Oikos Triple Zero Vanilla and then add a fruit... depending on my carb intake that is planned for the rest of the day berries... but if I am feeling sickly then a banana.

Of course, this week I either ate nothing but junk or just plain forgot to eat and now have two nearly rotten bananas on the counter so that worked well in my planning (she says sarcastically).


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2020)

Hey look it’s a meme from 2003?


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 23, 2020)

About as relevant as crossfit.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2020)

^- Bidens speech writer?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 23, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> ...
> 
> Anyway, I think the core exercises help out for the core strength a lot. If you're trying to get core definition, I have the most luck getting my obliques defined (I've never really been a six-pack person) and I'm not sure how I get those defined... Lots of side planks and hip dips? Burpees definitely work the core out a LOT! I mean, I think just the action of jumping your feet back into plank and then back in works the core, even if you're not doing a true burpee, including the pushup part. I'll do full burpees and modified burpees (no pushup) in my workouts a lot. They are always the best at getting my heart rate up super quickly, all that jumping around!


I've never had abs. But I thought core definitely was really just about having super low body fat. I know a couple people who swear that lots of running is the best way to get defined abs.


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 23, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> ^- Bidens speech writer?


A a a a a a and w w w w w whats that sup p p p p posed to m e e e e ean.

Republican congress.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 23, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> A a a a a a and w w w w w whats that sup p p p p posed to m e e e e ean.


Is this making fun of Biden’s stutter?

I didn’t watch last night’s debate but did read a really fascinating Atlantic article about Biden being a stutterer a few months ago. He’s really overcome a lot, and it was a very well written article, written by an author who also is a stutterer, and had a very keen eye to recognize how Biden works around his stutter by using certain ways of speaking that might seem a bit strange, very strange, or not noticeable at all by the majority of the rest of people who do not stutter. Personally, it gave me a different understanding for how Biden talks.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2020)

I dont know if I am supposed to apoligize in advance for talking about XF in the XF thread, but...??

Ive never been so gassed on the rower as I have today - workout was:

50 DU, 25 Cal Row, 50m farmers carry, 25 Cal Row, 50m lunges, 50 burpees, (repeat for 30 min)

I got to the 3rd round and that second set of 25 cals I just didnt have shit left in the legs and died.it took me nearly 3 min to do that last pull, where others were around 1 minute?  I dont know if that was just a lot on the legs or what but it defin hurt..


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 23, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Is this making fun of Biden’s stutter?


Not his stuttering, just his inability to form a sentence because he can't think clearly! 

We hold these truths to be self-evident. All men and women are created, by the, you know, you know the thing.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2020)

ive already voted 4X so I skiped the debates


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 23, 2020)

I just voted about an hour ago.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 23, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Not his stuttering, just his inability to form a sentence because he can't think clearly!
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident. All men and women are created, by the, you know, you know the thing.


I think/hope you're being sarcastic?


----------



## csb (Oct 23, 2020)

Earlier this week when we did the row for calories, I struggled on that last row. "Please let me off this boat." 

This morning we went to warm-up for sumo deadlifts and we need to do some rows and kang squats (which are not named after the alien from The Simpsons?) and I grabbed the trainer bar. I said, "I've row, row, rowed my boat all week." 

This morning was 5-5-5-5-5 sumo deadlifts. I've never done those and they were kind of fun. I am definitely glad I have little legs. I used 145 lbs for the first four sets, then tried 155 lbs for the final set and made it through three lifts and then failed it. My coach had me strip weights and work on hook grip because she thought that might what caused the failure. We were also not dropping the weight today to be like Planet Fitness build strength. 

My 1RM on conventional is 195. Now I kind of wonder what sumo 1RM looks like.


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 23, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I think/hope you're being sarcastic?


Nope. But we should probably move to a different thread if we're going to pick this up lol


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 23, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Even though I am from the South, my mom was born in NY so squash and such was never  a part of our meal plan and its been hard for me to adapt to that as an adult - but we did a ton of weird stuff with zucchni this summer (no not "that weird)


Super weird. We at a ton of squash/kale/random root vegetables like parsnips and rutabaga while growing up.  My mom liked splitting and roasting acorn squash for us. She also liked making mashed turnips and stuff like that. Where in NY was your mom from? Just asking because where we are on LI is pretty far out East/on the North Fork so we’re surrounded by all the farm stands. One of my favorite things growing up was mom’s chicken soup (so many root veggies and no soggy noddles).


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2020)

I don’t know exactly but I think it was close to the city. Her dad was born in Italy (came here at a young age)- but they just had a very stale menu and that continued to our house - but it was just not very vegetable friendly (like in the south where it’s collards, squash everything, okra, turnips, etc)

my dads mom was German and they also had a pretty bland “diet”- my dad was treated like a spoiled child (like most boomers) and to this day only eats about 5 different things...

we made cauliflower mashed potatoes last time they were here (with some High dollar steaks&amp; he acted like a child) - but I kind of did it on purpose to see how they would react- but really if you add some butter they are pretty damn good


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2020)

Also we ordered a ladies bar (35lb) and some rubber  plates from rogue  to get us by in case the gyms have to shut down here .   The lady that owns ours said if she has to close she won’t reopen    -  some counties are closing them again- even though there really isn’t any data that says they are a high risk - I think it just makes the Colorado Karen’s feel better


----------



## csb (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm now set up with enough gear for if we shut down again to be able to do most things. I'd probably miss the rig the most this time around. 

Today my coach set it up that I did banded pull-ups, but with the band across the j-hooks on the rig. It was way better than trying to hook a leg in the band! Listen, was it pretty? No. Did I need the band that looks like an elephant is about to work out? Yes. Was I so gosh darn grateful to not be in ring row hell? YES. There was a point during the setup where it looked like it might not work (I was not getting my chin over the bar) and I said, "I can't do more ring rows," and she said, "I don't blame you." It was super nice to be on the rig with the cool kids, even though I had a training wheels. 

(psst- did anyone see Dave Castro's gun?)


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 26, 2020)

This was the first year I watched the games on saturday- it was neat but there isnt much actual "content"

Since Glassman and Dave claim XF was invented to help the military people in the Afghanistan Mountains train without having to use the typcal military training (outdoors running where snipers would shoot them) - id like to see them do training like the military, lack of sleep, no food, etc - instead of Dave's go back and run that again trick - lets see them have to do this on 1 hour sleep and no food.  

I didnt really notice the sidearm until it was pointed out on social media, maybe he thought they woud attack him after making them turn around and do the run again?

Also im glad my gym is inside a shopping center with no hills close by..







I both love and hate using the banded pull ups, I try and keep them to the minimum so I can still struggle some but not be bouncing up and down! I cant crank out as many as the workouts require but Iike to be able to a couple (but I am far from cranking out 21-15-9) for example..

New place has open gym on Sundays which is cool, we never had that at the old place. Wife has to work today so she went in  Sunday morning and did the Monday workout (before being called into work Sunday afternoon) -it was mainly back squats so I was just spotting her and working on some pull ups on the side- but for times you have to travel &amp; miss a workout or just work on stuff its a nice option to have- especially for stuff like rope climbs, those GHD things and non typical stuff..


----------



## csb (Oct 26, 2020)

Yeah, I'd totally like to see them sleep in holes and then try it again. 

Supposedly there's mountain lions in the area? I dunno. I think maybe Castro was like, "It ends here, Fraser." 

I have been doing jumping pull-ups and these felt better than those. I think because I wasn't worried about shoving my face into the bar. 

Open gym is my favorite. I can take pictures of my butt to send to my friends work on things that elude me during a workout. Our gym has people who show up to do the Saturday program, but a lot of Saturday is people just doing their thing for 2 hours. For me it's also figuring out what my 1RM looks like on things and also what some of the cardio stuff looks like. I hate when I jump on a website and it's like, "Well, take your 200m pace for the row" and I don't know what that is at all. Now I have a 5K row time and a 1RM for a few things. That's helpful instead of "Meh, let's start here.


----------



## Supe (Oct 26, 2020)

I felt so bad for that one girl that went the wrong direction.  

The games have to suck for competitors this year - you have to work out to the point of puking, only to see Fraser and Toomey whoop your ass with no fans there to motivate you.


----------



## csb (Oct 26, 2020)

Yeah, it was kind of not fun. Like at least add a little drama to it.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 26, 2020)

I dont know how many athletes they typically have? But it defin had a werid setting with only 10 people -

Maybe Castro was trying to test his new Boulder Boss with the pistol? or maybe it was a clue to Atalanta?

But id like to see something like my final PT test to graduate OCS - I had to make the minium score on a Sunday to be able to graduate Wednesay (after having taken a PT test every week the previous 12 weeks and passed) ........ but I picked up a stomach bug on Friday, tried to sleep saturday, but my test consisted of:

Push ups - 42, then a trip to the porta potty

Sit ups - 62, then a trip to the porta potty

2 mile run, on a track, about one trip to the porta potty every 2 laps


----------



## Supe (Oct 26, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I dont know how many athletes they typically have?


282 people in 2019.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 26, 2020)

so rechecking my numbers overall , as the 52,443 fittest man, ive got to push 52, 250 +/- down the stairs to get an invite next year


----------



## csb (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## csb (Oct 27, 2020)

So a lot of movements make me dizzy and I've been working on finding solutions. For instance, wall balls require me to look at the target and not take my eyes off of it. Does anyone have any tips for burpees? Lately, thanks to a month of allergy congestion, I've been doing them on a box (I drop down to a box, push up, come up. The only difference is I don't go all the way to the floor.) I can do 10-15 normal burpees okay, but up above that and I get really lightheaded from the up/down.


----------



## csb (Oct 28, 2020)

Today:

Split Jerk 2-2-1-1-1 working up to heavy (1RM)

EMOMx5 Power clean-Power Clean-Power Squat Clean (70% of 1RM)

Finished the split on three rounds of 95-lb (See, @JayKay PE? Little weights for me.) I feel like I'm starting to get the feel of this movement. It's still pretty new to me and it's one of those that you can't think too much in- you gotta just punch it to get it up (heh). 

Power clean was only 65 lb. This was a movement I struggled with about a month ago, maybe back in August? It feels a lot better after I went in for open gym and just cleaned. I finally felt that magic moment where the bar is near weightless. I told my coach, "It's like a rollercoaster! I know when I feel that weight disappear, I need to do something!" This is after I was struggling and she was like, "Fast! Get under it!" and I was moving way too slowly to get under anything. My weight I failed at awhile ago was 95. I'd like to take an open gym and work up to that 1RM.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2020)

The solution (to stop the dizzyness) is more burpees? 

My burpee game has been slow in the last few monhts, just cant quite get in that "push it" pace - esepcially if it involves jumping over a bar or the rower   

Weve yet to work on the split jerk- in general does it matter which leg goes forward?  Ive still got some stiffness in the left knee and when I practice it empty its a wee bit sensitive?


----------



## akwooly (Oct 28, 2020)

Pro tip, you know what helps with burpees?  A strong bench press....


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 28, 2020)

akwooly said:


> Pro tip, you know what helps with burpees?  A strong bench press....


After I bench my lower back always hurts.  Am I arching too little/do I need to get in a more ridiculous pose?

( @csb I've never done split jerk or power clean.  We just do rack work since the real oly lifters are next to us and would prob be concerned if we tried to actually pretend to be weight lifters, lol).


----------



## csb (Oct 28, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Weve yet to work on the split jerk- in general does it matter which leg goes forward?  Ive still got some stiffness in the left knee and when I practice it empty its a wee bit sensitive?


The leg that you feel most comfortable with goes forward. We did a PVC progression today that at first just had us lunge. I think that helped, rather than the panic of "Where do my feet go?!" while I'm trying to lift something. 



akwooly said:


> Pro tip, you know what helps with burpees?  A strong bench press....


I see what you did there. So as I'm using the box for my burpee, my arms give out and I drop my face...twice. That was my clue to pop that box up to it's higher section. I think having a stronger upper body might actually help, along with some core, but who wants core strength?


----------



## csb (Oct 28, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> After I bench my lower back always hurts.  Am I arching too little/do I need to get in a more ridiculous pose?
> 
> ( @csb I've never done split jerk or power clean.  We just do rack work since the real oly lifters are next to us and would prob be concerned if we tried to actually pretend to be weight lifters, lol).


You never call yourself a "real" anything you try in the fitness world. You always diminish your efforts and I'm going to tell you that you are a real lifter. You are a real oly lifter. You lift things- you are a weight lifter. You were a real kickboxer before. Own your strength. 

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 28, 2020)

csb said:


> You never call yourself a "real" anything you try in the fitness world. You always diminish your efforts and I'm going to tell you that you are a real lifter. You are a real oly lifter. You lift things- you are a weight lifter. You were a real kickboxer before. Own your strength.
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled programming.


*scolded into believing in myself by person I look up to*

I AM GOING TO TRY AND BOAST MORE ABOUT HOW I AM GOOD AT LIFTING THINGS.  I WILL LIFT THAT 100LB HEAVY BALL THIS YEAR.  I WILL LIFT MY SPIRITS.  I WILL BE AN EXERCISY PERSON.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2020)

maybe the Bench Press will help me with my hand stand push ups?

My only data I have from a PR Clean and Jerk was an ugly 165 lbs - I remember screwing up on the jerk and had to press most of it up there (which I believe techincally doesnt count if I was at a competition) but I got it locked out so I am counting it for me.

&amp; note I guess I need to practice the hand stand holds for consistency because that seems to be a frequent warm up activity at the new place (Im too old to be flexible or coordinated)


----------



## akwooly (Oct 28, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> After I bench my lower back always hurts.  Am I arching too little/do I need to get in a more ridiculous pose?


A bigger arch could help. How is your mobility? tight hip flexors can cause pain in your lower back especially when  you are trying to arch, you hip flexors fight against you. When my low back flares it is because i have been skipping out on mobility and yoga. I will look back at my training log and most of the time right about the time my low back gets angry I notice I have skipped out on yoga for a few weeks.  a strong core does a lot to alleviate back pain.


----------



## akwooly (Oct 28, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Weve yet to work on the split jerk- in general does it matter which leg goes forward?  Ive still got some stiffness in the left knee and when I practice it empty its a wee bit sensitive?


Close your eyes and have someone push you from behind.  The leg that you put forward first should be the one.


----------



## csb (Oct 28, 2020)

akwooly said:


> Close your eyes and have someone push you from behind.  The leg that you put forward first should be the one.


I volunteer as tribute.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 28, 2020)

akwooly said:


> A bigger arch could help. How is your mobility? tight hip flexors can cause pain in your lower back especially when  you are trying to arch, you hip flexors fight against you. When my low back flares it is because i have been skipping out on mobility and yoga. I will look back at my training log and most of the time right about the time my low back gets angry I notice I have skipped out on yoga for a few weeks.  a strong core does a lot to alleviate back pain.


It's not pain?  I'm just super sore in the lower half of my back usually the day following benching.  I mean, I'm not doing super heavy weights, but I am def getting close/past my PR each time I lift since I think I'm getting stronger?  We do a lot of mobility exercises as part of our warmup, but maybe I need to attempt some yoga or something at home.

Going to bug people for youtube yoga videos.


----------



## akwooly (Oct 28, 2020)

I guess not pain, but more achy and sore. If it’s pain stop. For me getting my hips to open up and my piriformis to release keeps my low back happy. 
 

it’s good you are at least doing mobility for warm ups but some extra curricular mobility helps. I hate mobility work, I would rather just do a dynamic warm up then go lift. I have to force myself to do mobility pre work out and then some yoga before bed.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 28, 2020)

akwooly said:


> For me getting my hips to open up and my piriformis to release keeps my low back happy.


This sounds really dirty...


----------



## akwooly (Oct 28, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> This sounds really dirty...


you should see how I get my hips to open.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 28, 2020)

akwooly said:


> you should see how I get my hips to open.


Just don't show me how you get your piriformis to release...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2020)

When I put my hands up on my hips.....


----------



## akwooly (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## csb (Oct 29, 2020)

So this morning two new girls in their 20s came to try a class. The one says, "I thought this was an elderly fitness class and I was ready to crush it!" 

Turns out my Silver Sneakers comment from whenever came true. 

For the record, we crushed her. High five, old people.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 29, 2020)

That is a good feeling. Not that it’s not fun to have new people and all..

my 17 year old went with me last Saturday - it had wall balls and he grabbed what I did, the 20LB.

I didn’t say anything but it was funny to see him swap that out for rounds 2-5


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2020)

I was trying to do the workout today at the hotel gym - so got up early @ 5 am hoping no one would be there, check!

it was 200 m run, 10 hollow rocks, 10 push ups, 10 DB overhead snatch, for 10 X..

I was using the treadmill until about half way through this lady comes in when I am doing push ups and gets on the treadmill (there was only 1)

She was looking at me like I was crazy but the run was a nice relief for your arms but I ended up just taking a 30 second break...


----------



## csb (Oct 30, 2020)

Today's warm-up involved hucking the med ball at the wall hard enough for it to rebound. I feel like this entire week has highlighted how non-aggressive I am. Split jerk day she was like, "BE AGGRESSIVE!" and it made a solid difference. Today as she demos the various throws against the wall I must have made a face because she was like, "Get aggressive, csb!" I'd like to report that I didn't drop the ball, but gosh am I timid about things involving my body. 

Need to take a look at my closet and figure out if I have everything I need to put together an American Gladiator costume for open gym tomorrow. 

See, kids, American Gladiators was a show in the early 90s that mostly everyone remembers for the giant Q-tip battles.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 30, 2020)

csb said:


> Today's warm-up involved hucking the med ball at the wall hard enough for it to rebound. I feel like this entire week has highlighted how non-aggressive I am. Split jerk day she was like, "BE AGGRESSIVE!" and it made a solid difference. Today as she demos the various throws against the wall I must have made a face because she was like, "Get aggressive, csb!" I'd like to report that I didn't drop the ball, but gosh am I timid about things involving my body.
> 
> Need to take a look at my closet and figure out if I have everything I need to put together an American Gladiator costume for open gym tomorrow.
> 
> See, kids, American Gladiators was a show in the early 90s that mostly everyone remembers for the giant Q-tip battles.


Um.  I fucking loved American Gladiators and always wished I could be the tall/built like a brick house blond 3rd from the left.  She was my favorite of the classics!  I feel like he name was Ice or Sky or some one-syllable name that made me be like..."Yesssssss.  Kill them all!"


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 2, 2020)

Yeah that was a fun show. I remember it well.

Both "Titan Games" and "American Ninja Warrior" give me American Gladiator feels


----------



## Supe (Nov 2, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> maybe the Bench Press will help me with my hand stand push ups?


No, but a little log/overhead press would do wonders...


----------



## Supe (Nov 2, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I feel like he name was Ice or Sky or some one-syllable name


That was Sky, they gave her that name because she was the tall one at six foot something.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 2, 2020)

Ever look at any of the exercise bio's from the wondar woman movie? pretty diverse from crossfit to mixed martial arts and horseback riding?

https://www.muscleandfitness.com/muscle-fitness-hers/hers-athletes-celebrities/badass-real-women-playing-amazons-wonder-woman/


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 2, 2020)

also can I drop this here? (note-I am 3 years away from 50)

workout today was just a 1.5 mile sprint... sadly I was last by at least 30 seconds, but was still glad to see a sub 8 min mile (after not really having run a mile since Memorial Day)


----------



## akwooly (Nov 2, 2020)

Run forest run.


----------



## csb (Nov 5, 2020)

Tomorrow is Fran. 

Yesterday I discovered a child-size barbell in the gym. I told my coach that was my Fran barbell and she told me she was going to hide it. 

I've only ever done Invisible Fran. I guess I feel better that we're not doing Filthy Fran?

I drug a 103-lb sled around the block today, while holding a kb in a high goblet. Maybe a 1/4 way through, I dropped that sucker down and just kept it in a farmer's carry, switching hands. I definitely felt like I was trying to get way too much luggage through the airport.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2020)

There was a girl brought her own barbell to the gym on the day we were doing overhead squats (it was purple) you could get your own and bring it? - but i think if you bring your own barbell you need to be throwing some weight around, sort of like having your own bowling ball 

Ive never done Fran- our old gym owner I think he was paranoid he had too many old people and it would kill our shoudlers.

Good Luck!  You can probably rx the weight?  I would have to be banding the pull ups (which I am sick of doing)


----------



## csb (Nov 5, 2020)

I only own the 1983 Sears Roebuck barbell at home that takes the concrete weights. It has zero street cred. 

This is why I'm glad we spend so much time in accessory on shoulder strength. I think if I just tried half this shit with my old body, I would blow out a shoulder. 

Whoa. I might be able to RX the thrusters. I'm definitely going to be on some banded something or ring rowing for Jesus. I kind of want to never ring row again right now, so I'm looking to dial in nutrition so I can finally lift my fat ass up over the bar.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 5, 2020)

I only understand half of the words in the previous post, but yay for dialing in nutrition, csb! Also, my shoulders are (I think) my weakest part of my body. It's wear I always tire out first in things like planks, and often find I can't use as high weights for the exercises I use to strengthen my shoulders as I can for my biceps/triceps/chest.


----------



## csb (Nov 5, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I only understand half of the words in the previous post, but yay for dialing in nutrition, csb! Also, my shoulders are (I think) my weakest part of my body. It's wear I always tire out first in things like planks, and often find I can't use as high weights for the exercises I use to strengthen my shoulders as I can for my biceps/triceps/chest.


Thanks!

I'd recommend finding some really light weights (I tend to use 2.5lb plates after a workout) and do some lateral raises. Just lift them up to the front, 45 degrees, and then to the sides, 3 rounds of 10. It feels like, "This is such a light weight!" at first and then it burns. There's also a lot of mini-band things to try.


----------



## Supe (Nov 5, 2020)

I've been eating a lot of fruit lately.  Lemon, strawberry, cherry, orange - I mean, yeah, they're all in Starburst form, but who cares?


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 5, 2020)

csb said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'd recommend finding some really light weights (I tend to use 2.5lb plates after a workout) and do some lateral raises. Just lift them up to the front, 45 degrees, and then to the sides, 3 rounds of 10. It feels like, "This is such a light weight!" at first and then it burns. There's also a lot of mini-band things to try.


My workout program does work in a good amount of lateral raises: front, side, and Y (which is roughly the 45 degrees, but with the dumbbells in the hammer position). The sides are by far the hardest for me! I'm typically using 8 lb dumbbells. My next size up in dumbbells is usually adjustable weights set to, I dunno, 16-18 lbs? Sometimes I really wish I had some 10 or 12 lb dumbbells.

Also I think it was mentioned before, but DANG overhead squats are hard! I have to focus really hard and not go as deep to avoid lifting my heels.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 5, 2020)

Back when I used to oly lift one dude had an Eleiko bar that only he and the gym owner got to use. I think the bar was about $1k. It was sweet I got use it a couple times and I swear it did make snatches and jerks easier.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 5, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Also I think it was mentioned before, but DANG overhead squats are hard! I have to focus really hard and not go as deep to avoid lifting my heels.


Weight lifting shoes!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 5, 2020)

akwooly said:


> Weight lifting shoes!


Talk to Mr. Leggo. I do NOT need another pair of shoes, haha! I'm actually trying to not buy anything new clothes/shoes-wise in general, and since I'm working out at home, I normally do my workouts barefoot on my yoga mat.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 5, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Talk to Mr. Leggo. I do NOT need another pair of shoes, haha! I'm actually trying to not buy anything new clothes/shoes-wise in general, and since I'm working out at home, I normally do my workouts barefoot on my yoga mat.


If not going for speed/intensity, I really like lifting barefoot. I can really feel the ground and make sure my weight is evenly balanced.


----------



## csb (Nov 6, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> My workout program does work in a good amount of lateral raises: front, side, and Y (which is roughly the 45 degrees, but with the dumbbells in the hammer position). The sides are by far the hardest for me! I'm typically using 8 lb dumbbells. My next size up in dumbbells is usually adjustable weights set to, I dunno, 16-18 lbs? Sometimes I really wish I had some 10 or 12 lb dumbbells.
> 
> Also I think it was mentioned before, but DANG overhead squats are hard! I have to focus really hard and not go as deep to avoid lifting my heels.


Ankle mobility is my biggest win from this summer. I spend a lot of time squatting all the way down. I usually have to hold onto something if it's the first few rounds. Just get down into it and wait. That made a huge difference in all my squats. 

OHS, for me, is all about remembering that I have core muscles and that I should use them. Otherwise I look like one of those inflatable things in front of a car dealership.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 6, 2020)

For OHS, it took me a long time to get used to the fact that the bar should not be directly over my head, but actually slightly behind my head when squatting. It needs to stay over your feet. As you squat, your head goes forward slightly, but the bar has to stay back.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 6, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> For OHS, it took me a long time to get used to the fact that the bar should not be directly over my head, but actually slight behind my head when squatting. It needs to stay over your feel. As you squat, your head goes forward slightly, but the bar has to stay back.


I think this would be easier to do if I was using said bar! I use two dumbbells.


----------



## csb (Nov 9, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I think this would be easier to do if I was using said bar! I use two dumbbells.


In that case, lock those arms into your ears.


----------



## csb (Nov 9, 2020)

I PR'd my deadlift- 200 lbs. I'm now wondering if 205 is in my wheelhouse and my brain stopped the lift. Watching the video of the failed lift, I actually had it up higher than I thought I did. 

Anybody else done a Pallof Press? I like them. They are core work with the added bonus of trying to not let the resistance band whip me back into the rig.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 9, 2020)

csb said:


> I PR'd my deadlift- 200 lbs. I'm not wondering if 205 is in my wheelhouse and my brain stopped the lift. Watching the video of the failed lift, I actually had it up higher than I thought I did.


YOU CAN DO IT.  LIFT ALL THE THINGS.


----------



## Supe (Nov 9, 2020)

I do them as a warmup.  I'll also do them with a half twist.  I like them best with bands.

Awesome job on the deadlift!  I saw the video on FB.  If I can give one bit of constructive criticism, you did the classic "jerk the bar up" from the floor that I see from a lot of deadlifters.  This can cause your back to round and butt to come up as the weight increases, but can also be dangerous to your bicep when you pull with a mixed grip.  Try getting everything tight and take the slack out of the bar before you actually try to break the weight off the floor.  This video describes what I mean, ignore the fact that the advice is coming from a Canadian.


----------



## csb (Nov 9, 2020)

Supe said:


> I do them as a warmup.  I'll also do them with a half twist.  I like them best with bands.
> 
> Awesome job on the deadlift!  I saw the video on FB.  If I can give one bit of constructive criticism, you did the classic "jerk the bar up" from the floor that I see from a lot of deadlifters.  This can cause your back to round and butt to come up as the weight increases, but can also be dangerous to your bicep when you pull with a mixed grip.  Try getting everything tight and take the slack out of the bar before you actually try to break the weight off the floor.  This video describes what I mean, ignore the fact that the advice is coming from a Canadian.


SO that's actually something I'm working on. My coach noticed it about a week ago and was like, "You need to stop that." I thought I did until I videoed and I was like, "Shoot." She was like, "Don't pump the bar," and then I pumped the bar. 

So the next step will be lifting with a much lighter weight to get my form in perfectly.


----------



## Supe (Nov 9, 2020)

I think you'll find that when you don't "pump the bar", you'll actually find yourself able to pull a new PR.  You'll end up in a better starting position and probably have better speed from the floor in the first part of the pull.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 9, 2020)

Supe said:


> If I can give one bit of constructive criticism, you did the classic "jerk the bar up" from the floor that I see from a lot of deadlifters.


This is a huge thing at my gym, that they don't want us jerking up from the ground.  They want our arms to be 'in tension' before we begin lifting...which results in my much hated 'lift the first two inches slow and be in correct form before going the rest of the way up'.


----------



## Supe (Nov 9, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> This is a huge thing at my gym, that they don't want us jerking up from the ground.  They want our arms to be 'in tension' before we begin lifting...which results in my much hated 'lift the first two inches slow and be in correct form before going the rest of the way up'.


As you get used to it, it becomes pretty fluid, and feels less like a "second step" so to speak.  It occurs naturally after you grip the bar and bring your shins to the bar. 

It's actually easier for us fatsos who take a big breath up top or in an extended position (barbell rolled out when using straps), because we actually have to pull ourselves down into position, which takes the slack out of the bar by default.  

Ed Coan has some really good how to deadlift FB videos regardless of weight/experience.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2020)

We always get preached to only breathe at the top (tends to help keep the spine straight)?

We spent the whole class doing Snatches today, Its not a movement (for loading) I have done a lot of so it was good to practice, was able to walk out with a 90LB max - I lol but at the same time its just a techincal movement I need to practice) there was a young gal next to me did 85 lb so I admit I added a biscuit to each side just to get to 90 lB.  I was originally just going to stay at around 55 lbs the whole time but eventually added some once it felt better.

The owner of our new place got the next level up to teach at Seminar Staff so she has been teaching a few L2 classes at Crossfit Roots (which I guess is a big deal?) but she said today that Eric Roza (new owner of XF) told her he is going to drop by one morning. Which would be cool, hope its a rowing wod cause he looks short


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 9, 2020)

Supe said:


> As you get used to it, it becomes pretty fluid, and feels less like a "second step" so to speak.  It occurs naturally after you grip the bar and bring your shins to the bar.
> 
> It's actually easier for us fatsos who take a big breath up top or in an extended position (barbell rolled out when using straps), because we actually have to pull ourselves down into position, which takes the slack out of the bar by default.
> 
> Ed Coan has some really good how to deadlift FB videos regardless of weight/experience.


It's becoming more fluid, it's just a little difficult for me because I know I have a longer torso than my legs, so I get kinda scrunched when I try to move the bar to my shins.  Look like a sweaty gremlin trying to keep my balance, since I feel like my hips get way tucked under and then I get frustrated/can't move.

I never remember when I breath.  For me, breathing in as I lift helps/feels more natural?  But I've been told to breathe before I lift to stack better?  Idk.  I'm just going to keep going until I get told to keep at the same weight and do the slow lift *howls in agony* I'll never do 'real' Oly, just the fitness Oly, and I'm okay with that!


----------



## Supe (Nov 9, 2020)

You need to breathe before the lift to brace properly.  If you ever move onto lifting with a belt, it becomes very obvious why.  It only feels natural, because having a belly with no air in it makes the beginning of the lift more comfortable.  Rest assured, nothing about a good deadlift will _ever _feel comfortable or natural.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2020)

i see how it is, no one wants to make fun of my snatch?


----------



## csb (Nov 9, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> i see how it is, no one wants to make fun of my snatch?


Please hold while I check my snatch weight...it tops out at 55 because it makes me a little nervous, so you do you, boo.


----------



## csb (Nov 9, 2020)

Plus, um, my body has speed bumps for dragging the bar up into the right position...


----------



## csb (Nov 10, 2020)

So tomorrow I think we do Chad for Veteran's Day. 

I'm posting the link to the GoRuck event for it because I like that his wife is like "Ain't no shame in scaling" and previous experience with Chad back in April was there will be scaling. Oh, will there be scaling. 

https://www.goruck.com/pages/chad-1000x


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 10, 2020)

Never done Chad. We usually do a Murph (or scaled, broken-up, or half) for Veterans and Memorial Day. But I haven't been back to the gym since COVID, so not sure what they are doing now.


----------



## csb (Nov 10, 2020)

I find Murph pretty powerful, but I think this part of Chad really speaks to me:



> Together with Sara Wilkinson, we bring you the hero workout "Chad", in honor of Navy SEAL Chad Wilkinson who took his life on October 29, 2018 due to the effects of numerous deployments, several TBIs, blast wave injuries and PTSD. Our goal is to honor Chad's life and legacy and by raising awareness for suicide prevention.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2020)

We are doing Chad tomorrow also.  Will be a first for me.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 10, 2020)

Tillman and Kalsu are my favorite hero WODS.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 10, 2020)

akwooly said:


> Tillman and Kalsu are my favorite hero WODS.


Tillman sounds like fun, I would like that one

Kalsu sounds miserable


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2020)

I read more about Chad after CSB’s link but damn. These humans are obviously carrying around too much.. Guy had an incredible family   This was made before he killed himself


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2020)

So we only did “half chad” guess full chad takes a while- did the 45lb weight - 36 min even - I hope I can walk tomorrow


----------



## akwooly (Nov 12, 2020)

How high is the box for step ups?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2020)

20 IN Box - (also the rx height)

Its weird that I lost right at 40 lbs so being able to drop that 45 lbs after I was done felt crazy that I used to carry that around for "fun"


----------



## akwooly (Nov 12, 2020)

I was moved by the story behind Chad so I attempted it. I only did 400 step ups (20in box, 47.5lb ruck)and it took me 38:35. I was only going to do 250 but got into groove and kept going. I don’t train like this and then got worried about giving myself rhabdo.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2020)

How do the legs feel today?

at 300 i switched from a vest set up to a 40 lbs sandbag and thew in the extra 5 lb dive weight I had brought in it, I felt it was easier being able to have the weight directly above my shoulders.

It also helped to have a full class and some metal music blasting


----------



## akwooly (Nov 12, 2020)

Legs are sore and I am avoiding trips up and down my stairs. I also xc skied 5k last night so that just added to it.


----------



## Supe (Nov 16, 2020)

akwooly said:


> Legs are sore and I am avoiding trips up and down my stairs. I also xc skied 5k last night so that just added to it.


Has junior done any biathlon events yet this year?


----------



## akwooly (Nov 16, 2020)

Supe said:


> Has junior done any biathlon events yet this year?


unfortunately no. They typically host one race before Thanksgiving and another in the spring.  Due to COVID they have been postponed.  We have only been having practice. At least junior is getting to send some rounds down range and getting some skiing in.


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2020)

I did a weird mix to get Chad done

Rounds 1 and 2- 16" box, 20 lb pack

Round 3- 16" box, 10-lb pack

Round 4- 16" box, no pack

Rounds 5-10- 7" step, 20-lb pack

94 minutes

So nothing at RX, other than I did 1000 steps.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2020)

nice work!

I think thats why our gym owner only did the half because she said even when she makes the classes 90 minutes it just takes a long time to do it, rx, scaled, etc, it all sucks!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 18, 2020)

this will probably only make 3 of us laugh..


----------



## csb (Nov 18, 2020)

A girl who took an intro class and then did her one-on-ones joined us for her first "real" class. 

It was Fran.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2020)

The new place doesnt have an actual _on ramp program_ so they just work people in (which I think would be bad idea?) because there are 2 new ladies (mom and dauughter) who started classes this morning and they came in at the end of everyone finishing up 50 burpees over bar :BS: and then laying aroud dying..

Owner was like everyone hurry up and dont look like you are about to die before they get here..


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 24, 2020)

Anyone see the sale that Garmin is having?

Santa is now apparently buying me a Vivoactive 4.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 24, 2020)

Id like to get the newer version of the fenix 5 that does music but I hate to dump my perferctly good fenix 5 (just doesnt hold music)


----------



## csb (Dec 3, 2020)

I WENT TO THE GYM AND IT WAS GLORIOUS


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2020)

i hope there were lots of burpees for all those days you spent on the couch!


----------



## csb (Dec 3, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> i hope there were lots of burpees for all those days you spent on the couch!


Yesterday was this: 




So everyone was still dead from that, which means I had a chance to keep up on this today:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 3, 2020)

csb said:


> Yesterday was this:
> 
> View attachment 19737
> 
> ...


This makes me miss the gym


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2020)

The gym misses you too!

I dont think I would ever want to go back to just running or lifting solo at globo gym again. It's hard to beat a 5-6 hour a week investment thats fun, you get to throw weights around, get to talking some lite smack to other old dudes, and minute for minute has to be one of the most effective things you can do to get in shape and stay in shape.

I was talking to a couple guys who just came back to the office with their quarantine 35 lbs. They were wanting to wait till spring to get back to running and I tried to offer them the red pill. Sign up, show up 3X a week and it will be gone by spring.. but they are blue pill people.. running and parking in the back of the parking lot for extra steps...


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Meanwhile here's me who's lost 14 lbs since covid started running and working out in the house... No cults required!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> Meanwhile here's me who's lost 14 lbs since covid started running and working out in the house... No cults required!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2020)

Call me in a year 

I’ve got 3 cult members signed up this year (I count CSB) so if I get 2 more by Christmas I get some steak knives


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2020)

But seriously oh boy let’s go for another 5 mile run


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Call me in a year
> 
> I’ve got 3 cult members signed up this year (I count CSB) so if I get 2 more by Christmas I get some steak knives


I honestly lost all the weight by June and have been the same since then, so it's already been 6 months. I'd really love to get back to the gym, but I'm doing just fine here. Just have to water down some of y'all's Kool aid from time to time!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2020)

I've been doing home workouts ever since I moved to a real city and found all the local exercise offerings too expensive for my tastes. Gone were my days of a spinning studio, a pilates studio, a yoga studio, and a rowing/trx studio, all a la cart! Haha! But anyway, the home workout thing has worked for me. That, and, NUTRITION. Which is also the first word in the title of this thread!

Even with not bike commuting any more (my cardio has suffered a bit during the pandemic, but I'm still going on weekly runs and longer, 20+ mile bike rides), but I do not believe any extra weight has been gained. However, I also don't own a scale, so I can't count pounds even if I wanted to! I do take progress photos though, and gauge my fitness on how hard my weight lifting workouts go. If I take even a few days off, I can tell the dropoff!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2020)

I’ll give ya it takes a lot more dedication to do it at home - it’s just so boring to me- 

I ran and ran in my 30’s and I’d always get some sort of injury along the way- but even signing up for races it just got so old...I’d lose weight while running but not like this. (I also used to smoke a pack a day while I was running marathons) not healthy but it does keep you from snacking


----------



## Violator (Dec 3, 2020)

I am sure all of us know this person


----------



## TrickShotG (Dec 4, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I’ll give ya it takes a lot more dedication to do it at home - it’s just so boring to me-
> 
> I ran and ran in my 30’s and I’d always get some sort of injury along the way- but even signing up for races it just got so old...I’d lose weight while running but not like this. (I also used to smoke a pack a day while I was running marathons) not healthy but it does keep you from snacking


That reminds me of a story from the Ten Junk Miles show where the host talks about the whole smoking while marathoning thing and how/where he would have to hide or maneuver to smoke before/after races. 
 

I personally love running. It’s basically all I need to stay in shape besides a few stability and core routines that can be done with body weight. I love it, never gets boring to me. It’s time to clear my head, listen to audio books, podcasts, etc. mostly keep it extremely aerobic never running very hard at all. And nothing is really required to do it but shoes.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2020)

some things hold over from the army days, staying up all night and drinking and then running at 5am. I never stopped to smoke during a marathon, but once I got in the car on the way home I would have one - I was more into running to keep wieight off not necessarily to be healthy.

when i turned 40 if i hit any weekly mileage over 15 it  just sort of equated to knee pain

But todays workout is overhead squats and 5 - 400m sprints, and that is about all I need in terms of running &amp; maybe if anything 4 400M runs would be good too


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2020)

@TrickShotG- Where do you run here? ( I see you are also in CO) - I had a hard time adjusting to the running options when I moved here- When I lived in Atlanta I backed up to a Natioinal Battlefield Park that had really great wooded trails (that also liked to bite your ankles) - but here on the Front Range they seem to concrete all the trails eventually and in the summer there isnt much shade so you either get up and run before the sun is up or die    - but I think that is why so many people bike here

I used to like to run the dry creek trail when it was crush n run surface, but they paved it in concrete.


----------



## TrickShotG (Dec 4, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> @TrickShotG- Where do you run here? ( I see you are also in CO) - I had a hard time adjusting to the running options when I moved here- When I lived in Atlanta I backed up to a Natioinal Battlefield Park that had really great wooded trails (that also liked to bite your ankles) - but here on the Front Range they seem to concrete all the trails eventually and in the summer there isnt much shade so you either get up and run before the sun is up or die    - but I think that is why so many people bike here
> 
> I used to like to run the dry creek trail when it was crush n run surface, but they paved it in concrete.


There are many dirt trails, but a lot of them are single track with a lot of elevation gain. If you like something like dry creek but dirt, the highline canal trail is fantastic, and runs through a decent chunk of the metro.  I live down in castle rock and do many miles on the Ridgeline open space trails. I also like Bluffs regional park, Indian creek campground, mount falcon, and deer creek canyon.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2020)

Ive heard there are some good ones down that way, I am on the north side of Denver and everything close is either paved or your have to get in your car and make a trip towards Boulder.  Boulder County has a lot of dirt trails but they can be very segmented.

It also has that feeling like you arent really getting anywhere since you can see for 50 miles.

But I dont have to mess with that anymore


----------



## csb (Dec 4, 2020)

Damnit, people. We have a running thread. 

I agree with what's being said- I was all about running, but I was always limping around from some random pain. I definitely feel much better when I build some muscle to support the movements. 

And it ain't no lie that taking some time off equals some quick muscle loss. Good gosh I'm sore today and I usually don't have next day DOMS. I'm a second DOMS and my quads are beat today. The WOD was an EMOM alternating 10 Crushers (it's a thruster with a squat clean on the front) and then what was supposed to be 50 DU, but I got out a bike. My lungs are still kind of rough from that hoax flu I got.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2020)

ouch - were those with a barbell or dumbell?

i guess its my fault i brought up a dig on running &amp; then Ble had to jump in with his whole happy home life workout routine BS... 

I just happened to have  two dudes ( a good bit younger than me)  say "hey you look like your in good shape for an old dude* what do you do"? and then I said I get up at 4 am every day and go engage in constantly varied functional fitness where my only real goal is to do slightly more weight than the other 2 grey hair dudes in the gym and they were like ..




no thanks, I am going to run in the spring.... ..


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 4, 2020)

CARDIO SUCKS!!!!

I  XF because I get cardio benefits from the high intensity without having to "do cardio"


----------



## csb (Dec 4, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> ouch - were those with a barbell or dumbell?


Barbell, but in full disclosure I grabbed the training bar and just put tens on it.


----------



## csb (Dec 11, 2020)

At my burpee gym today I PR'd my front squat- 125 lbs. It felt so much better than 105 did this summer.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2020)

grats!

but did you do it under the review an expert trainer with an advance degree?

had a workout I thought would be easy, 200 Dubs' 100 sit ups, 100 DB Snatches (50lb rx) 

I went with the Rx and yes that was a mistake, total time 19 something  minutes. next class was coming in as I was finishing up - they were like old sweaty dude, please move to the side while you finish up......


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2020)

grats!

but did you do it under the review an expert trainer with an advance degree?

I was humbled with some 50 lb DB snatches this morning which seemed like a good idea but was not...


----------



## csb (Dec 14, 2020)

I had to laugh because some of the Jillian Michaels videos they've been showing were stuff we did at the old gym, like squats on a bosu ball, and I never realized how glad I am to NOT do those movement. She does a lot of "balance on whatever and then do a movement" and I'm way happier to just focus on good form. 

Uh, I mean blast through the workout as fast as possible with no thought given to form. #CFLife


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 14, 2020)

I really dont see her beef, other than thats just more people not buying her videos?

Most _exercise people_ tend to just be happy people are trying to exercise. 

In all honesty I really liked her and Bob on the first couple of seasons of the biggest loser, but  did anyone on TBL actually keep the weight off?

I will take the occasional sore shoulder, tennis elbow, sore knee over  carrying around an extra 50lbs of bodyfat.


----------



## csb (Dec 14, 2020)

Some of them did, some of them definitely did not. That girl who basically broke the franchise when she went Skeletor for the finale has regained 20 pounds and looks way better. 

The kicker for me is that CF has taught me proper form on things that I didn't have before. Push ups are the perfect example- I used to have my arms out to the side of me and my shoulders would be blown. Now I keep them tucked in and I don't have shoulder pain. 

We're weirdly starting to see the Gold's Gym guys come back to the gym. I don't know if that's because of new health restrictions or what.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 14, 2020)

as in they are coming to the "box"? and not going to Golds Gym?


----------



## csb (Dec 14, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> as in they are coming to the "box"? and not going to Golds Gym?


Yes.


----------



## csb (Dec 18, 2020)

My split jerk form has improved so much. I'm just so happy about it.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 18, 2020)

csb said:


> My split jerk form has improved so much. I'm just so happy about it.




I'm guessing your husband is happy with that too.

(I have no clue what you're talking about but it sounds so dirty so keep it up!)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 18, 2020)

mudpuppy said:


> I'm guessing your husband is happy with that too.
> 
> (I have no clue what you're talking about but it sounds so dirty so keep it up!)


So you're not thinking anything inappropriate about @csb...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2020)

It defin takes some "learning" -  my old gym didnt ever do heavy C&amp;J's so I never messed with the split - but new place likes them so Im trying to get it down as well.

you know I would have thought 2 years in I would be able to bang out 100 push ups in a workout? 

Thought I had an easy Rx this am

1 mile run, then 4 X (15-95# HPC, 25 PU, 15 V Ups) - barely made it into the 3rd round and had to go to a box for the last 30 or so, I was trying to get there doing singles but i was getting the watch tap from the coach- walk of shame over to grab a box.. the 95 # hang power clean was a little heavy but was able to go unbroken.. maybe its all the other shit that wears out your upper body but it was annoying.. drove over a cat on the way home...

^ - insert opportunity for ble to tell me he did 200 this am in his garage


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 18, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> It defin takes some "learning" -  my old gym didnt ever do heavy C&amp;J's so I never messed with the split - but new place likes them so Im trying to get it down as well.
> 
> you know I would have thought 2 years in I would be able to bang out 100 push ups in a workout?
> 
> ...


Poor kitty!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2020)

it was a quick death

just kidding, no cats injured, but there are a ton of them at the half built mall where the gym is


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 21, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> It defin takes some "learning" -  my old gym didnt ever do heavy C&amp;J's so I never messed with the split - but new place likes them so Im trying to get it down as well.
> 
> you know I would have thought 2 years in I would be able to bang out 100 push ups in a workout?
> 
> ...


What, you're not doing one-arm pushups yet? 

You just have to work on your cross-fit form a little more   :


----------



## akwooly (Dec 21, 2020)

Kip everything


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2020)

More proof that the bench is really

not all that necessary:

315 seems a little low, I can do that


----------



## akwooly (Dec 21, 2020)

What kind of strength milestones are these? HS football?


----------



## Supe (Dec 22, 2020)

akwooly said:


> What kind of strength milestones are these? HS football?


Must be for reps


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2020)

PAC 12


----------



## csb (Dec 22, 2020)

Remember in your twenties when you'd drink heavily the night before and then going to the gym or for a run the next morning would fix everything? 

That shit does not work in your 40s.


----------



## csb (Dec 23, 2020)

I bench pressed 95 pounds this morning! 

I tried for 105, then 100, but a few things prevented that:

1. My lack of strength

2. My brain

3. Deciding to LIFT MY LEG OFF THE GROUND instead of planting and pushing. Cheese and rice.


----------



## csb (Dec 29, 2020)

It just occurred to me this morning that the usual crush of new people at the gym in January might not happen this year. Like at the Planet Fitness and whatnot. Do you think people will still try to sign up or will they try to buy at-home stuff that's still not available? 

And good on you if you're trying to get healthy. I just wonder what this year is like.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2020)

I think it will be a little down from previous years.

They are converting the old Toys R Us near our gym to a Planet Fitness, working on it like gangbusters with a sign that they will be up by "New Years" -

I am starting to see all of the New Year / New You ads for all the globo cardio type gym places -  But also that F45 never opened near us, there was a spinoff of Cycle Bar the wife signed up for that went out of business with the last round of shutdowns.

Our new gym has picked up like 8 new folk in the last month - been kind of weird, owner had to add an extra class.  She has been trying to keep a low profile and not attract attention (were in that Larkbridge Shopping Center near the top golf) The starbuck karens usually give us a dirty look when we run in and out of the door..

But we still see people begging on nextdoor for gym eqipment - Ive been debating seeing how much I can get for my 2 - 20# Kettle Bells?


----------



## csb (Dec 29, 2020)

We've picked up at least 5 over the last month. The 6 a.m. class was an add-on to make room when the gym first reopened and it was in danger of being canceled and now it's been full a few times (12 people= full). I don't know how much of that is people with weird holiday schedules. There's a core group of five of us, plus the random people who can't get in at 5 a.m. 

Our gym is next to a microbrewery and across from a daycare. It's way better than Starbucks Karens. 

Top Golf remains shocking when I see it over the horizon. Does something like that have to follow a NEPA process.


----------



## bwin12 (Dec 29, 2020)

csb said:


> Top Golf remains shocking when I see it over the horizon. Does something like that have to follow a NEPA process.


Are you referring to the Top Golf between CO 7 and NW Parkway/470? If you are a can't believe they were allowed to do that. It's disgraceful. It's hideous. I live one exit north of 7, and it shocks me everytime. 

Backstory, they were planning to put one near (east of) the Cabela's but the neighborhoods near their were able to get it shutdown. Something about bright lights, noise and alcohol... I wonder why that shouldn't abut a neighborhood. I assume that process was pretty far along and the City of Thornton had to get them something else. Again, I assume, but there has to be a reason that was allowed.  

I will never go to a Top Golf in the US because of that one. I hate it.


----------



## csb (Dec 30, 2020)

bwin12 said:


> Are you referring to the Top Golf between CO 7 and NW Parkway/470? If you are a can't believe they were allowed to do that. It's disgraceful. It's hideous. I live one exit north of 7, and it shocks me everytime.
> 
> Backstory, they were planning to put one near (east of) the Cabela's but the neighborhoods near their were able to get it shutdown. Something about bright lights, noise and alcohol... I wonder why that shouldn't abut a neighborhood. I assume that process was pretty far along and the City of Thornton had to get them something else. Again, I assume, but there has to be a reason that was allowed.
> 
> I will never go to a Top Golf in the US because of that one. I hate it.


That's the one! The first time I saw it I was like, "What they hell are they building?" It looks like the pterodactyl sanctuary from Jurassic Park. I'm impressed that something like that was built near the interstate.


----------



## bwin12 (Dec 30, 2020)

For those wondering what we are talking about, this picture is taken about a mile north of the travesty we are discussing. The highway turns to the right and goes right next to the fence, well 200 or so feet from the fence.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2020)

And it’s packed!  We just drove by and it looks like every bay is full- but I can’t go to Bad Daddy’s and get hammered on one of their margaritas ?

8 sets of 250 m row- 44 / 48 sec fast/ slowest  time - holy shit, totally  gassed - didnt see that one coming


----------



## akwooly (Dec 31, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> 8 sets of 250 m row- 44 / 48 sec fast/ slowest  time - holy shit, totally  gassed - didnt see that one coming


how long is the rest between sets?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 31, 2020)

2 minutes- 

was supposed to be a rest day but the wife didn’t want to go alone


----------



## akwooly (Jan 2, 2021)

Just enough time to recover before the next set. that is a sneaky WOD


----------



## csb (Jan 4, 2021)

So since COVID I've been having problems with my left wrist. Complicating it is that I apparently use my left hand for a lot more than I thought I did. I have a brace on the way (thanks, FSA last minute spending) but I'm generally sick of not having that wrist. It will be feeling better and then I forget and lean on it to get up and it's all twingy again. It means I've been working the shit out of form in the gym because I'm just using the training bar. Something about the diameter of the ladies' bar irritates that wrist. My coach joked that I was just going to have to jump to the men's bar when this is done. 

And don't come at me with your "maybe you should rest it" nonsense. It hurts when I don't do things and it hurts when I do things and it's generally felt better as I've been doing things. It's like I developed neuropathy with COVID, which is super fun.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 5, 2021)

@csb, I had something similar going on with my ankle.  Sometimes, if I land wrong on it/wear heavy shoes for a whole day (like steel toed), my right ankle will ache something fierce, almost like I had sprained it.  The thing is, if I baby it and don't work out/keep icing over a few days, it almost feels like it gets worse?  But if I continue to workout, albeit a little more cautiously and maybe not doing long jumps to jar it too heavily, it eventually goes away.  I found that only wearing my brace at night helped and that just gently stretching during the day/rolling helped a shit ton.  How long have you had the tinglies?


----------



## csb (Jan 5, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> @csb, I had something similar going on with my ankle.  Sometimes, if I land wrong on it/wear heavy shoes for a whole day (like steel toed), my right ankle will ache something fierce, almost like I had sprained it.  The thing is, if I baby it and don't work out/keep icing over a few days, it almost feels like it gets worse?  But if I continue to workout, albeit a little more cautiously and maybe not doing long jumps to jar it too heavily, it eventually goes away.  I found that only wearing my brace at night helped and that just gently stretching during the day/rolling helped a shit ton.  How long have you had the tinglies?


Maybe a month or so? Included in the FSA order is a night splint thing that is supposed to let me wrist decompress or something at night. (Mild FSA rant- I can buy things to fix ailments brought on by not moving, but I can't buy workout gear and I think the system is focused on the wrong things, but whatever) It definitely feels better to move it and keep it going. I'll see what the braces do for it. I'm mildly worried about losing strength in that wrist, but I'm also up for keeping the ability to use that joint long term. 

This morning was a 40 minute (what?!) AMRAP of 3 minutes bike and then 2 rounds of DT- 12 deadlifts, 9 hang power cleans, 6 push jerks. I ended up unloading the bar for the last few rounds. Again, my form is going to be amazing when this is healed.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 5, 2021)

csb said:


> Mild FSA rant- I can buy things to fix ailments brought on by not moving, but I can't buy workout gear and I think the system is focused on the wrong things, but whatever


This is something that pisses me off.  I wish I could buy workout equipment and have therapeutic massages (without a medical letter) with my HSA/FSA.  Like.  I want to get healthier.  Buying a huge thing of hydrogen peroxide will not help me.  I also wish we could put a portion of our gym memberships on our accounts.  Like.  I'd rather use my HSA funds to pay for a month or two of gym, tbh, since that will help me more than a set of breast feeding stuff.


----------



## csb (Jan 5, 2021)

Or denture paste or "acupressure" devices.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 6, 2021)

bwin12 said:


> For those wondering what we are talking about, this picture is taken about a mile north of the travesty we are discussing. The highway turns to the right and goes right next to the fence, well 200 or so feet from the fence.




Sort of like this?  You can see this monster coming for about two miles.


----------



## bwin12 (Jan 6, 2021)

mudpuppy said:


> Sort of like this?


Yes.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 7, 2021)

They're just... Really tall fences? I'd say that's not as bad as billboards!

Sorry, I don't get out much these days...


----------



## Violator (Jan 7, 2021)

The one in Las Vegas doesnt stand out as much as those.


----------



## csb (Jan 8, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> They're just... Really tall fences? I'd say that's not as bad as billboards!
> 
> Sorry, I don't get out much these days...


Nope. I'm disagreeing with this. Top Golf is like 7000 billboards. You've got to see it in person to see the insanity.


----------



## csb (Jan 8, 2021)

I have finally bought one of the ridiculous theragun knock-offs. Send me advice.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 8, 2021)

csb said:


> I have finally bought one of the ridiculous theragun knock-offs. Send me advice.


Do not use on lady bits.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 8, 2021)

csb said:


> Nope. I'm disagreeing with this. Top Golf is like 7000 billboards. You've got to see it in person to see the insanity.


I didn't see any billboards in the picture, and have never seen a Top Golf in person. There isn't room for that sort of thing where I live. Haha!


----------



## csb (Jan 8, 2021)

It's a 120' fence. It's like a wall of high mast light towers. You wouldn't notice a billboard next to it.


----------



## csb (Jan 8, 2021)

[No message]


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Jan 8, 2021)

I wonder how many times they've got to contend with a SLIIIIIIIIIICE onto the highway...that seems awfully close to the road and it does not seem inconceivable that someone could clear the side fence..

There's one "near" me, but at least the range side of it is out of view of the highway and aimed out into no mans land.  The grand entrance/bar is what is visible from the road.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 29, 2021)

Wife and I did XF for a couple years (2016-2019), decided to quit when we bought our newer house in 2019. It has a pool house that's 28x16, the front half is like a yard shed w/ the pool equipment and the back side is our gym. We were started socking away the $ we were spending on XF to outfit the home gym, but ended up skimming from it on home upgrades. Then 2020 happens and we can't find sh!t or it's on 6mo back order. I've got an offer in to a local guy getting rid of a Rogue RML-3W fold back rack, but the duck is trying to get more than retail. Most of my friends from the box have either quit or been doing home WODs for the last 6mos, "renting" /borrowing the gym equipment that they're still paying into. That box has been flying under the radar during the lock as well.

We're slowing adding in the pieces where we can, but we're no where near Oly lift ready. Gosh I miss the shape I was in a couple years ago. I'm still getting in the HIIT's but it's been on my bike trainer. I'll post some updates to the build and baseline stats as they happen.


----------



## csb (May 28, 2021)

Who's ready for Murph on Monday?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 9, 2021)

Well I am 3 days into the Live Hard program (Phase 1), which follows 75 Hard. Wish me luck! (and yes this is the one with the cold showers and no they really aren't that bad)


----------



## bwin12 (Jul 14, 2021)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Live Hard program


Because I had to google it: What Is 75 HARD? What Is The Live Hard Program? - Danny Miranda

Cool concept.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 14, 2021)

bwin12 said:


> Because I had to google it: What Is 75 HARD? What Is The Live Hard Program? - Danny Miranda
> 
> Cool concept.


@Unintended Max P.E. is a much better person than us.

I, personally, like cheat meals. Cold showers are actually amazing.


----------



## bwin12 (Jul 14, 2021)

I had to draw the line at 45 minutes of exercise OUTSIDE everyday for months. I could do it (and have) for 5 straight days because it was a nice week in north Denver suburbs. December... nah. 

Also the concept of exercising 1.5 hours a day is awesome, but that would be minor a minor battle in major war with my wife for that much time...


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 14, 2021)

@bwin12 yeah, that's the main thing that killed it for me. I can do a solid 1-hour per day during the week, but I'm single...so if I actually tried to do the 45-minutes x2 a day, I wouldn't be able to make dinner or keep up with the household chores.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 14, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> @bwin12 yeah, that's the main thing that killed it for me. I can do a solid 1-hour per day during the week, but I'm single...so if I actually tried to do the 45-minutes x2 a day, I wouldn't be able to make dinner or keep up with the household chores.


The program teaches time management. There is more time in a day than you think. 75 Hard was a cake walk in that respect compared to phase 1. I missed a task on Day 4 and have started over. I'm on Day 5 now and sailing.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 14, 2021)

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> The program teaches time management. There is more time in a day than you think. 75 Hard was a cake walk in that respect compared to phase 1. I missed a task on Day 4 and have started over. I'm on Day 5 now and sailing.


But. But. Time management? That sounds horrible. I like flailing about trying my best and then not getting anything done, so I have cereal for dinner and cry while watching soap operas.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jul 15, 2021)

Training week 2. Building mileage. 5 miles in so far. My ankles are feeling kind of wonky and I know I need new running shoes. I also started wearing 4" high heels again this week. That's probably causing this crampy weak feeling.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 15, 2021)

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> Training week 2. Building mileage.


Ooooh running buddy! Whatcha training for?



civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> I need new running shoes. I also started wearing 4" high heels again this week.


Be careful yer feetsies! Jeebus, I dunno how you do it...4" heels...gosh.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 15, 2021)

bwin12 said:


> Because I had to google it: What Is 75 HARD? What Is The Live Hard Program? - Danny Miranda
> 
> Cool concept.


That guy has a few of the program rules incorrect. For example, in the 75 Hard program the workouts CAN NOT be back to back and you are allowed diet soda. Each task has a meaning which is outlined on Andy Frisella's site.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jul 16, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Ooooh running buddy! Whatcha training for?
> 
> 
> Be careful yer feetsies! Jeebus, I dunno how you do it...4" heels...gosh.


I am training for a 10-miler in September and my city's running festival in October. They added a 10k! I planned to leverage the 10-miler training by registering for the half, but it's the inaugural year for the 10k. So, I'm hoping I get some sort of special swag or special commemoration on the medal. lol 

Taking it easy this Fall. I might do a holiday 5-miler in December. Haven't run that race in probably 5 years.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jul 27, 2021)

I ran 4 miles on Sunday at 7 AM. It was great! Humid, but great. I tried Nuun for the first time, and I also tried eating something before running. My pacing was better and I had more energy. Still experiencing positive splits, but I'm narrowing the gap. I also wore NEW running shoes and that helped a lot.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 28, 2021)

I really like Nuun! I usually always have it when I go on runs, or long bike rides.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jul 29, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> I really like Nuun! I usually always have it when I go on runs, or long bike rides.


What's your favorite flavor? I went to REI and tried to pick the one that most people bought. lol Unfortunately, they just restocked so it was hard to tell which flavor is the popular one. 

It took some getting used to, but I think it added a boost without upsetting my stomach, so it's a keeper for now.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 29, 2021)

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> What's your favorite flavor? I went to REI and tried to pick the one that most people bought. lol Unfortunately, they just restocked so it was hard to tell which flavor is the popular one.
> 
> It took some getting used to, but I think it added a boost without upsetting my stomach, so it's a keeper for now.


We tend to use the sport ones the most. My favorite is lemon/lime, but we also like all of the citrus ones and the tri-berry is good! I have tried a LOT of the flavors, ha!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jul 29, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> We tend to use the sport ones the most. My favorite is lemon/lime, but we also like all of the citrus ones and the tri-berry is good! I have tried a LOT of the flavors, ha!


Ok, I'll try lemon/lime. I think I have the tri-berry flavor. I like the berry flavor of Gu gel, so I defaulted to that Nuun flavor.


----------



## pbrme (Jul 29, 2021)

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> Ok, I'll try lemon/lime. I think I have the tri-berry flavor. I like the berry flavor of Gu gel, so I defaulted to that Nuun flavor.


If you haven't tried these, you're missing out. They're pretty darn tootin good.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 29, 2021)

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> Ok, I'll try lemon/lime. I think I have the tri-berry flavor. I like the berry flavor of Gu gel, so I defaulted to that Nuun flavor.


Ooh, another Nuuner! I'm partial to the Cherry Limeade and/or the Fresh Lime (both with caffeine...mmm stimulants). I'm too boring to experiment with the others.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jul 30, 2021)

pbrme said:


> If you haven't tried these, you're missing out. They're pretty darn tootin good.
> View attachment 23192


I am deathly afraid of attempting to chew something when I'm tired, or trying to run. lol I'm afraid of choking or biting my tongue. Don't ask me why. It's not like I'm out there breaking records or anything.


----------



## pbrme (Jul 30, 2021)

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> I am deathly afraid of attempting to chew something when I'm tired, or trying to run. lol I'm afraid of choking or biting my tongue. Don't ask me why. It's not like I'm out there breaking records or anything.


Just stick it between your cheek and gums and down it slowly as it dissolves. I do that with the old crusty block packs the wife leaves half used.


----------



## csb (Aug 11, 2021)

pbrme said:


> Just stick it between your cheek and gums and down it slowly as it dissolves. I do that with the old crusty block packs the wife leaves half used.


Same


----------



## csb (Aug 23, 2021)

So for the last three weeks, we've done the same workout on Mondays:

20 minutes to find the day's 1RM for back squat

15 barbell hip thrusts, choose your weight
2x maximum hamstring curls
3x0:45 box step up, 1:00 rest, choose your weight, max steps

Then we do a bunch of other stuff the rest of the week. I feel like Tuesdays and Wednesdays have been testing your willingness to not throw up days, but whatever. 

SO! My previous 1RM for back squat was 145lbs. Last week was 147.5 lbs and today was 150 lbs! Plus I've moved up in weight or reps each week on everything else. 

Next week we start a new three weeks for Monday and our coach thought it might be heading into box squats next. We then do three weeks of something else lower body to finish it all out. 

I have to admit I totally doubted the process along the way. Also, I'll admit that part of my issue with going past 145 was sheer panic on my part. I got comfortable asking for a spot and trying things. I also really focused on things like jumping and whatnot being really crucial to getting back out of that squat. It's like I'm piecing this all together finally!

Thanks for coming to my Ted Talk about trying to increase my gains.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 23, 2021)

csb said:


> So for the last three weeks, we've done the same workout on Mondays:
> 
> 20 minutes to find the day's 1RM for back squat
> 
> ...


I've definitely failed on back squats before without a spotter and had the rack/backward roll save me. Thankfully it happened at like 5:15AM so the embarrassment was kept to a minimum.


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 23, 2021)

csb said:


> So for the last three weeks, we've done the same workout on Mondays:
> 
> 20 minutes to find the day's 1RM for back squat
> 
> ...


Got to learn how to fail! We had a back squat to failure and before we put any significant weight on, we spent like 5 minutes just practicing what we do when we fail (since we have one of those big rogue racks that multiple people are using at once). I don't think I've done a back squat in forever! You're doing amazing! SO MUCH STRONGER THAN ME. 

...I need to go to the gym soon.


----------



## Supe (Aug 23, 2021)

Spotter arms/straps are your friend. Also, if a weight worries you out of the hole but you think you'd be OK at the top of the lift, don't be afraid to try some with reverse bands to build up the confidence at the bottom. If your squats are controlled on the way down (some people flop and try to bounce at the bottom to rely on that stretch reflex to move them up), you can usually tell before you even get to parallel whether or not you'll need to bail.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Aug 23, 2021)

Ran 7 miles yesterday. My knee was great during my run. Got very stiff as the day went on. Started limping a few hours later... the IT band was not happy with me. I'm pretty tough, but I couldn't fathom the thought of moving around once I got settled with a pillow and ice pack.

Foam rolled the hell out of it before bed. 

This morning, I did a 30 minute spin workout and a 20 minute hip and core focused weight workout. Foam rolled some more and stretched... if I massage it before getting up, it doesn't give out on me. I'll be solid by Wednesday.


----------



## csb (Aug 23, 2021)

Supe said:


> Spotter arms/straps are your friend. Also, if a weight worries you out of the hole but you think you'd be OK at the top of the lift, don't be afraid to try some with reverse bands to build up the confidence at the bottom. If your squats are controlled on the way down (some people flop and try to bounce at the bottom to rely on that stretch reflex to move them up), you can usually tell before you even get to parallel whether or not you'll need to bail.


Our gym bought spotter arms recently, but our coach started off today with "If you need a spot, I'm here." I think it helps me because it means she's also right there yelling, "UP!" in my ear. 

Definitely I want to work on a thing I saw on the Burgener Strength insta where the bar is racked to the bottom of the squat and you just work getting up. I'm very controlled getting down, but something I have to try really hard not to do is I naturally pause down low. There's no time on a heavy weight to just hang out and then try to stand up. I got to hit it and stand up. I think if I tried to bounce I might blow out my knees.


----------



## csb (Aug 23, 2021)

JayKay PE said:


> Got to learn how to fail! We had a back squat to failure and before we put any significant weight on, we spent like 5 minutes just practicing what we do when we fail (since we have one of those big rogue racks that multiple people are using at once). I don't think I've done a back squat in forever! You're doing amazing! SO MUCH STRONGER THAN ME.
> 
> ...I need to go to the gym soon.


We go over bail techniques every time, but my brain is terrified of failure and that takes over pretty quickly.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 23, 2021)

Agree with what @JayKay PE and others said, you have to know how to fail. If your gym does teach you then go to youtube and search for how to fail xxx exercise.

Nothing wrong with bouncing at the bottom per se. It's actually absolutely necessary for competitive Olympic lifters during heavy clean and jerks. If they didn't bounce they wouldn't be able to get the weight up from the bottom of the squat clean. Example video below. But you are losing some opportunity to build strength at the bottom by bouncing. I'm an advocate of constant variation. You should train every version of every exercise (standard, bounce, pause, tempo, etc). Every variation bring a different value.


----------



## Supe (Aug 23, 2021)

There's a big difference between bouncing a back squat and utilizing stretch reflex at the bottom. If you're bouncing in the context I hear it used, it usually implies that you are not bracing on the way down (i.e. "the broken elevator") and maintaining proper back alignment, which is why you see people lurch forward and turn the squat into an ugly good morning. This is why if you get down in an ass to grass squat stance and relax, your butt will sink a bit deeper and your lower back will round over, but if you properly brace your trunk, your hips and butt will raise up a few inches. The stretch reflex can certainly help get that little bit extra, but not at the expense of proper bracing on the way down for a back squat, which is not a catching exercise.



csb said:


> Definitely I want to work on a thing I saw on the Burgener Strength insta where the bar is racked to the bottom of the squat and you just work getting up.



Concentric squats can certainly help build strength (I like concentric good mornings, too), but I'm not sure they will help the timing/pause issue. You may want to consider adding some box squats with the box right at parallel. Don't go to a full seated position, but rather a "touch and go" as your cue to immediately shoot up once the cheeks make contact. That also involves less screaming "UP!"


----------



## csb (Aug 23, 2021)

I feel like I maybe used confusing language. When I was talking about jumping, I meant on other days where we do jumps, I'm realizing that's the same explosiveness as getting back up out of the squat. Also, I know HOW to fail and HAVE failed but it doesn't mean I LIKE to fail. 

We think the next three weeks is box squats. I said I'm going to bring in a buzzer from a board game so I know it's time to stand up. 

I really do struggle with the fact that I think I've done so many pause squats that I don't just do a fluid movement. I work with banded squats to work on speed a bit, but I should do more.


----------

